# Avocado 24 Builds



## Duffie12

Howdy all, I recently bought an Avocado 24 bottom airflow and thought I'd ask other owners of this and the regular version to share what builds work for them. I'm new to RTAs so all help is appreciated. I'm after max flavor, min clouds, preferably single coil builds but the thread could be a good resource for all vaping styles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Running mine with a dual coil 7 wraps, 24g 2 strand twisted Ni80, wrapped on a 3mm bit. Ohms out around 0.4,

Wicked it using organic cotton and the Scottish roll method. 1 long slug threaded through both coils and dips into the juice slots under the posts. I put the side with the 2 ends by the juice flow controller and switch that fully closed. it still allows more than enough flow of juice and not a drop leaked yet. This also allows for easy filling without disturbing the wicking when I use witches hat topped bottles.

Decentish cloud, no spitting and amazing flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12

Thanks @Atsbitscrisp 

No other suggestions/builds? Really thought with such a fairly popular tank more people would share what works for them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

My Avo got a new coil this evening

Nothing too fancy but I made some minor modifications to my last coil. One extra wrap and changed the positioning.

Single coil
26g NI80
8 wraps
2.5mm ID
Resistance after wicking is 0,78 ohms
I wrapped it the other way around so the side closest to the juice port which is cramped has the leg going on the top.

I also tried to position it more accurately between the two wicking holes. It's a bit higher than the air holes and a bit closer to the centre posts.

Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Not dangling down too far just a bit inside. Bowties were trimmed slightly (about a quarter off) at an angle to go better into the holes.

I like single coil because then I can fill up easily by just taking out the ceramic block on the other side. (Thanks @PeterHarris)

*Verdict - I am liking this build a lot! Slightly richer flavour and a bit more throat hit. *

Have a toned down version of my Blackbird menthol blend. Strangely, although I usually don't like tobacco lung hits, I like it quite a lot in the Avo.

Only Vaping at around 25 watts. Not very long draws. Short lung hits. (It's still quite a strong juice)

Loving my Avo. Such rich and deep flavour.

Wrapped 'the other way around' (to what i normaly do)




Coil a bit higher than the airhole. That black koki mark on the base tells me where the coil is so I know where to line up the airhole when putting the cap back on.




Reasonably close to the centre posts

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Polar

10/11 wrap SS316L 24G 2.5mm ID coming in at 0.39 Ohm on my Avo 22. Also raised to sit slightly above the airflow slot. Really good flavour from this little monster. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

What wick you using there @Polar ?
And what juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Using the Cotton Bacon (Vegan version). Its just impossible to wick incorrectly with this stuff and to me at least it has very little cotton flavour. No spitting or gurgles. Als 

The juice is a DIY - Strawberry Shortcake Bar. Only 2 days old and should be steeping, but its irresistible. Looks a little like this.
Strawberry Shortcake Bar 
Gravatar - by You!, Sep 2. 2015, 20:56

Ingredient
Bavarian Cream (TPA) @ 3%
Biscuit (INAWERA) @ 2%
Cake (Yellow) (FW) @ 1.5%
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA) @ 1.5%
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA) @ 6%
Strawberry (TPA) @ 1.5%
Sugar Cookie (CAP) @ 2%
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) @ 2%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Polar

You'll notice, I install my bottom lead in the top post hole and vice versa. I find this helps me to raise the coils after installation when twisting it into position... The same method @BigGuy and @Rob Fisher described in this build tut on the SM25.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Polar 
That juice sounds delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> You'll notice, I install my bottom lead in the top post hole and vice versa. I find this helps me to raise the coils after installation when twisting it into position... The same method @BigGuy and @Rob Fisher described in this build tut on the SM25.




Thanks @Polar 
Next time I will try this - bottom leg in top hole and top leg in bottom hole
Your coil came out very neatly - 
mine looks a bit challenged in my coil photo - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Silver said:


> Thanks @Polar
> Next time I will try this - bottom leg in top hole and top leg in bottom hole
> Your coil came out very neatly -
> mine looks a bit challenged in my coil photo - lol


I'm also going to try that one next with my OBS ... noticed the bottom of my coils have burnt slightly because they are too close to the deck. Should be interesting to see what happens

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

Is the Avo 24 hybrid safe?


----------



## WELIHF

@Mahir the pin doesn't protrude much at all so I wouldn't recommend it.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Was time to pitstop the Avocado 24.

I made my last build in March! With Geekvape NI80. Actually did very well. Not vaping on this exclusively but it's in almost daily rotation.

Made a similar coil with Kidney Puncher NI80. 26g. 8 wraps each coil. 2.4mm ID. 0.35 ohms.

Took my quite a while to get the coils at the same height and even and in line. Lots of toggling and tweaking. Set them slightly higher than the air slot. Bottom of coil about in line with middle of airslots.




Wicked with CB2, filled and lubed. Ready to go!




The juice is my complex mix of several 18mg commercial tobaccoes in a base of 9mg 50/50 PG/VG. With 30 drops of menthol concentrate in 30ml of juice. Tobaccoes in there are Blackbird (tiny amount ) Bobas, Huntsman and Rogue Zombies sweet Virginia. Final juice is about 12mg I would estimate.

My gosh the flavour on this avo is good. So deep and rich. Dense. Short lung hits. At lowish power. 25 watts. It really is glorious. It's strong and bold - with great menthol cooling.

I love my Avo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Avo24 time!

This RDTA produces such lovely flavour. It's been benched for a while because I needed to clean it and couldn't figure out how to take it apart. Watched a video and it's easy. Take out gold 510 pin and then also unscrew the screw inside there. That was the missing link for me. Lol.

Was time to recoil. Decided to go back to a single coil for a change.

@Yiannaki !

I did that 28g triple parallel coil you recommended a while back!!

7 wraps. 2.4mm ID. Came out to 0.45 ohms. Am surprised I managed to get it this neat. But the last wrap on the right is a bit untidy. I actually forgot to do as @BigGuy recommends in his video (put the bottom lead on the top post etc - damn) Anyhow it glows perfectly.






All wicked and lubed. CB2. Ceramic blocker in. Juiced up with @Sir Vape's rogue juice because I am trying to see how it goes in a lung hit.






And?

It's going very nicely. Very nice flavour. And only 25 Watts needed. This is very nice. Am a bit worried about how long the coil is - what if the wicks get burnt in the middle ? Anyhow it's going fine for now. Great first vape session.

Will see how this coil goes and report back if anything untoward develops.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Wasn't happy with the previous triple parallel single coil build so I reverted to a setup that has served me well. 

26g NI80 Dual - 2.4mm ID

Initially measured 0.21 ohms. After wicking and juicing it settled at 0.42 ohms. 

This time I remembered to put the bottom leg in the top post like @BigGuy recommended. Much better. 






Glowing nicely. 






Wicked and juiced up. 






Holy cow it's nice. And strong  My Avo24 is back in good service 






The juice is a strongish (about 14mg) blend of various commercial tobacco juices. Rough and hardcore. 

The Avo gives such deep rich flavour. A tad strong initially. Short toots at 25-30W are just lovely. 

Looking forward to more vaping on it. And I like it because it's so easy to fill with a needle nosed bottle.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

Awesome breakdown @Silver, great photos and details. I am getting more and more tempted to give the Avo a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

shaun2707 said:


> Awesome breakdown @Silver, great photos and details. I am getting more and more tempted to give the Avo a go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @shaun2707 
I have not experimented with any other RDTA - so am unsure how the Avo compares to others.
The Avo24 is quite an oldish RDTA and came out yonks ago, so I would not be surprised if more recent RDTAs are better. 

But it works well for me so I like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Thanks @shaun2707
> I have not experimented with any other RDTA - so am unsure how the Avo compares to others.
> The Avo24 is quite an oldish RDTA and came out yonks ago, so I would not be surprised if more recent RDTAs are better.
> 
> But it works well for me so I like it


I personally never found an RDTA that I liked as much as the avo 24. Way too much airflow and juice guzzlers of note out in the market!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

I also did some DIY coils. It is just my 2nd attempt so nothing fancy here (Alert!) but I will say that this is starting to knockout the Goon1.5 and my Merlin...on certain liquids...(Did I just say that?) I’m having mixed emotions about it ATM but considering how old this atty is I say it does very very well.

My 2cents build. Nothing but heat baby.
Passop on the top cap though, it burns 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

That looks like quite a vicious coil @Sash !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> That looks like quite a vicious coil @Sash !



Yes Sirrr that’s the way I like it.
Not vicious on your level from what I hear about your style of nic but it definitely hits in the right places for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Sash said:


> Yes Sirrr that’s the way I like it.
> Not vicious on your level from what I hear about your style of nic but it definitely hits in the right places for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah, its a funny thing @Sash - i see lots of folk at vape meets / vape gatherings and even on the forum with some vicious "terminator style" monstrous coils and huge power, with bellows of vapour production. And on the few occasions Ive tried these setups its usually quite mild and smooth throat hit wise.

I havent gotten into exotic coil making yet - so for now, for me - a simple coil will have to suffice. But then i make up for it with stronger nic and often some added menthol. I actually find that kind of vape more pleasurable 90% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> Ah, its a funny thing @Sash - i see lots of folk at vape meets / vape gatherings and even on the forum with some vicious "terminator style" monstrous coils and huge power, with bellows of vapour production. And on the few occasions Ive tried these setups its usually quite mild and smooth throat hit wise.
> 
> I havent gotten into exotic coil making yet - so for now, for me - a simple coil will have to suffice. But then i make up for it with stronger nic and often some added menthol. I actually find that kind of vape more pleasurable 90% of the time.



I think I get what you mean @Silver
My reason for them is that I feel it gives me better flavour plus I get the dense clouds. I don’t know if you have tried @smilelykumeenit coils yet but if you haven’t I am sure his coils will make your vape even better. Imagine your juice specs with his coils = a deadly combination. That being said I can’t wait to try one of your setups just cos of what it did to @antonherbst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Sash said:


> I think I get what you mean @Silver
> My reason for them is that I feel it gives me better flavour plus I get the dense clouds. I don’t know if you have tried @smilelykumeenit coils yet but if you haven’t I am sure his coils will make your vape even better. Imagine your juice specs with his coils = a deadly combination. That being said I can’t wait to try one of your setups just cos of what it did to @antonherbst
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear you
When i do try more exotic coils with more power I have to lower the nic strength quite a bit
Its a totally different sensation though. 
Some vape mainly for flavour, some for the functional throat hit. I am looking for both, but i have to have my throat hit otherwise i dont enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Wasn't happy with the previous triple parallel single coil build so I reverted to a setup that has served me well.
> 
> 26g NI80 Dual - 2.4mm ID
> 
> Initially measured 0.21 ohms. After wicking and juicing it settled at 0.42 ohms.
> 
> This time I remembered to put the bottom leg in the top post like @BigGuy recommended. Much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked and juiced up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow it's nice. And strong  My Avo24 is back in good service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The juice is a strongish (about 14mg) blend of various commercial tobacco juices. Rough and hardcore.
> 
> The Avo gives such deep rich flavour. A tad strong initially. Short toots at 25-30W are just lovely.
> 
> Looking forward to more vaping on it. And I like it because it's so easy to fill with a needle nosed bottle.


I got one of these for Christmas and didn't think much of it, but this post has inspired me! Fingers crossed there is some time to build tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I got one of these for Christmas and didn't think much of it, but this post has inspired me! Fingers crossed there is some time to build tonight!



Go for it @Stosta
Definitely remember the bottom coil leg into the top post hole and vice versa
It makes it easier and the coils just stay in place and shape better

Another thing i is to get the coils exactly opposite each other, so the airflow slots will be in line with them (mine are still not perfect) and also to position the coils very nicely and evenly between the juice holes.

As far as height goes i made mine so the airslots are in line with the bottom part of the coil. Seems to work fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Go for it @Stosta
> Definitely remember the bottom coil leg into the top post hole and vice versa
> It makes it easier and the coils just stay in place and shape better
> 
> Another thing i is to get the coils exactly opposite each other, so the airflow slots will be in line with them (mine are still not perfect) and also to position the coils very nicely and evenly between the juice holes.
> 
> As far as height goes i made mine so the airslots are in line with the bottom part of the coil. Seems to work fine.


Sounds good!

I started playing with it but was a bit confused by the filling system so it got put on hold. I'll have to open it up and figure out how that works.

Might have been a good idea to read the manual, but the second I get something new I think "I've been vaping long enough to be able to figure this out!" And then the item proceeds to get benched because I can't!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> I started playing with it but was a bit confused by the filling system so it got put on hold. I'll have to open it up and figure out how that works.
> 
> Might have been a good idea to read the manual, but the second I get something new I think "I've been vaping long enough to be able to figure this out!" And then the item proceeds to get benched because I can't!



Haha

There is a little metal flap on the one side of the deck when you take off the topcap
It has a little ledge on it that you can grip with a fingernail and pull the flap open.
Then you will see two holes, and you pour juice in one of those holes
But you need a needle plastic nozzle bottle to do that.

Another tip @Stosta - go for 2.5mm ID. When you push the wick tails down the holes, they will be big enough to plug up the holes but not too much to cause blockage. Natural tilt while vaping makes it wick nicely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Haha
> 
> There is a little metal flap on the one side of the deck when you take off the topcap
> It has a little ledge on it that you can grip with a fingernail and pull the flap open.
> Then you will see two holes, and you pour juice in one of those holes
> But you need a needle plastic nozzle bottle to do that.
> 
> Another tip @Stosta - go for 2.5mm ID. When you push the wick tails down the holes, they will be big enough to plug up the holes but not too much to cause blockage. Natural tilt while vaping makes it wick nicely.


I'm going to go for that exact build you put in!

How long do the tails go? I'm guessing they don't need to go to the bottom of the tank? Like you said, with the natural tilt it shouldn't need it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash

I should actually try a 2.5mm build @Silver. I have never ever tried it and this atty is probably the right thing to try it in given its feel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I'm going to go for that exact build you put in!
> 
> How long do the tails go? I'm guessing they don't need to go to the bottom of the tank? Like you said, with the natural tilt it shouldn't need it?



Sorry @Stosta
Was offline this afternoon

You dont need the tails to go to the bottom, i would say about a third down.
That should be more than necessary to get the wicking going and the juices flowing !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

Silver said:


> Thanks @shaun2707
> I have not experimented with any other RDTA - so am unsure how the Avo compares to others.
> The Avo24 is quite an oldish RDTA and came out yonks ago, so I would not be surprised if more recent RDTAs are better.
> 
> But it works well for me so I like it


tried a lot of the latest rdtas and avo still wins!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Picked up an Avocado yesterday. Man, this thing is awesome! 
Why have I not bought one earlier instead of wasting money on tanks?? 

I tried a single coil today and I must say I really like it, especially with the 510 drip tip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Captain Chaos said:


> Picked up an Avocado yesterday. Man, this thing is awesome!
> Why have I not bought one earlier instead of wasting money on tanks??
> 
> I tried a single coil today and I must say I really like it, especially with the 510 drip tip.



The Avo with a single coil is an awesome flavour atty... but you will soon get tired of trying to keep the little reservoir full!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Rob Fisher said:


> The Avo with a single coil is an awesome flavour atty... but you will soon get tired of trying to keep the little reservoir full!


Yip, this thing drinks like a V8

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Captain Chaos said:


> Yip, this thing drinks like a V8


But the flavour is worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Paul33 said:


> But the flavour is worth it


Definitely !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Thanks @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

You guys convinced me to gove the Avo anther try. Threw in a single coil, wicked it and gave it a go. Really surprised at the result. Far better than I remembered. I bought it at the beginning of 2017 and did not enjoy it that much. I am going to keep it in the rotation for a while. Who knows it may regain a permanent place. Thanks @Silver @Paul33 @Sash .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Glad you enjoying it @Puff the Magic Dragon !
It has such deep rich flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You guys convinced me to gove the Avo anther try. Threw in a single coil, wicked it and gave it a go. Really surprised at the result. Far better than I remembered. I bought it at the beginning of 2017 and did not enjoy it that much. I am going to keep it in the rotation for a while. Who knows it may regain a permanent place. Thanks @Silver @Paul33 @Sash .


Glad you loving it again

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You guys convinced me to gove the Avo anther try. Threw in a single coil, wicked it and gave it a go. Really surprised at the result. Far better than I remembered. I bought it at the beginning of 2017 and did not enjoy it that much. I am going to keep it in the rotation for a while. Who knows it may regain a permanent place. Thanks @Silver @Paul33 @Sash .



Yes! Avo and fruity vapes were made for each other!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caseman

Must say of all my tanks, this is my weeked go to when it comes to the more expensive, complex juices purely for the flavour. As it is a thirsty little bugger I like to spend a tank and go back to my Themis... But all round this avo has the flavour of an rda with the convenience of the little tank. Thanks for wicking info. I think mines a little short. Read somewhere the tips should just be in the holes.
Here's my build...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

Caseman said:


> Must say of all my tanks, this is my weeked go to when it comes to the more expensive, complex juices purely for the flavour. As it is a thirsty little bugger I like to spend a tank and go back to my Themis... But all round this avo has the flavour of an rda with the convenience of the little tank. Thanks for wicking info. I think mines a little short. Read somewhere the tips should just be in the holes.
> Here's my build...
> View attachment 127017


@Caseman, I have my wicks just inside the holes. Works a treat. Loving this Avo more and more every day.
I am running a single coil at 28 watt at the moment. Love the flavour I get from my Red Pill and SNLV18/Ice.

I don't see myself going for a standard tank again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

